# IRS must be behind.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I filed my taxes electronically on July 15th in the morning. I owed money. Just see the ding to my bank account today. Can't believe they took that long to take my money.


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Without prying,

Did you have to give a bank account number when you filed due to owing taxes?

I’ve not owed and thought IRS would mail you a letter of demand after processing your return.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> Without prying,
> 
> Did you have to give a bank account number when you filed due to owing taxes?
> 
> I've not owed and thought IRS would mail you a letter of demand after processing your return.


3 ways to pay your taxes.

1- By Check
2- By credit card
3- By Bank account #

The money is due by the filing deadline so if you mail a check the envelop must be postmarked by the filing deadline. I have to pay every year and do it by CC because I always wait until the last day to file.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I did my taxes 7/13 electronically and got the refund check last week. At least they are going in the right order.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> I filed my taxes electronically on July 15th in the morning. I owed money. Just see the ding to my bank account today. Can't believe they took that long to take my money.


I set it up for them to take the money on July 10 (owed about $600) and they did so right on time.



PioneerXi said:


> Without prying,
> 
> Did you have to give a bank account number when you filed due to owing taxes?
> 
> I've not owed and thought IRS would mail you a letter of demand after processing your return.


I don't know if you had to, but I did. I filed early April and told them to take it out July 10. But i don't remember if it was mandatory to fill that part in or not.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually that is pretty quick for them. Perhaps cause a lot of people still filed by Apr 15th anyway. I would have, but I'm running on an extension even though I'm due a refund.

I have learned that if I owe, do not send them anything until you get the letter saying so. Sometimes they may find an error and make a correction which will always be in there favor. The interest isn't going to be very much to lose sleep over, but you'll just have to find out for yourself. .



Fuzzyelvis said:


> and told them to take it out July 10.


:roflmao: Your funny. They take it when they dam well please.

Oh now you change it. Well, they are a kinder more friendly and gentler service than ever before..



PioneerXi said:


> Without prying,
> 
> Did you have to give a bank account number when you filed due to owing taxes?
> 
> I've not owed and thought IRS would mail you a letter of demand after processing your return.


No you don't have to. But often times, cause of so much fear, they do. The more you know how there procedures work and there time line sending out letters. Then the fear goes away.

Yes they do.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> Without prying,
> 
> Did you have to give a bank account number when you filed due to owing taxes?
> 
> I've not owed and thought IRS would mail you a letter of demand after processing your return.


I used the Electronic Fund Withdraw option while submitting my return electronically. Last year it came out immediately, not sure why such a delay this year.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

IRS took my tax payment immediately electronically... e-filed before pandemic... tax return still not processed after 4 months, and still no stimulus payment made to me...

F the IRS...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Oooh they are behind I filed January. 12th and was due a large refund.... It showed up about mid July after numerous calls complaining... Wtf


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

No news is good news. 

If you filed a return last year, you should of received it.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Seamus said:


> 3 ways to pay your taxes.
> 
> 1- By Check
> 2- By credit card
> ...


One must assume you don't drive full time.

So, your other job? Why don't you have appropriate amounts taken out throughout the year so you don't owe taxes?
I assume you know, on average, what you earn and could always just over pay.

I mean, unless you have some magical investment you put your money in that earns substantial (above 3.5%) at least enough to offset what you pay your tax prep person.

Just saying because anyone with simplified income that can 1040 EZ and self file should never owe money.

Most years, when I worked a regular job, I had my zero date calculated and had HR change my status to exempt on the paychecks after that date. 
I stopped filing for returns when the amounts dropped below 75.00.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> One must assume you don't drive full time.
> 
> So, your other job? Why don't you have appropriate amounts taken out throughout the year so you don't owe taxes?
> I assume you know, on average, what you earn and could always just over pay.
> ...


Taxes can be much more complex than you might think depending on personal circumstances. I haven't been able to file a 1040ez since I was a teenager.
-No I don't drive full time.
-Both my wife and I earn a substantial income.
-Investments that earn more than 3.5% aren't magical, that's a ridiculously low bar. 
-Residual revenue streams that have few expenses associated that are high margin are a sure way to owe taxes.

And the list could go on and on. You have obviously had very simple and straightforward tax situations in your life. We are all different.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Taxes can be much more complex than you might think depending on personal circumstances. I haven't been able to file a 1040ez since I was a teenager.
> -No I don't drive full time.
> -Both my wife and I earn a substantial income.
> -Investments that earn more than 3.5% aren't magical, that's a ridiculously low bar.
> ...


In the current economic environment 3.5% is uncommon. 
Additionally, that APR isn't enough to cover even a "cheap" 'tax guy'. 
If you aren't paying taxes quarterly on your "residual revenue streams" that is your error. 
And I highly doubt anyone with that kind of income is doing ride share. Sure sure, there are those idiots that don't realize they are devaluing their vehicles at a higher rate thab the tax write off they can earn is worth that have money and no brains... But... Really, how many could there be?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I filed my taxes electronically on July 15th in the morning. I owed money. Just see the ding to my bank account today. Can't believe they took that long to take my money.


Wait, are you suggesting a government agency is behind in their work?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> In the current economic environment 3.5% is uncommon.
> Additionally, that APR isn't enough to cover even a "cheap" 'tax guy'.
> If you aren't paying taxes quarterly on your "residual revenue streams" that is your error.
> And I highly doubt anyone with that kind of income is doing ride share. Sure sure, there are those idiots that don't realize they are devaluing their vehicles at a higher rate thab the tax write off they can earn is worth that have money and no brains... But... Really, how many could there be?


Yet even though no one solicited your advice, the President still speaks. What other tricks do you do, bark and roll over? There is a safe space on UP for the clueless, apparently you've found a home.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Oooh they are behind I filed January. 12th and was due a large refund.... It showed up about mid July after numerous calls complaining... Wtf


I filed on 4/11 and am also due a large refund, so when my refund status didn't update after the three week mark, I assumed something about my return caused it to get added to the "needs human review" pile and that I would be receiving something in the mail regarding next steps. Almost four months later and still nothing. I've called twice, and both times the rep told me that my return hasn't even been looked at, no correspondence has been mailed and that they are extremely behind.

BTW here are the steps I followed to get a live agent at the IRS:

https://twocents.lifehacker.com/how-to-talk-to-a-real-human-at-the-irs-without-waiting-1842128259


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> IRS took my tax payment immediately electronically... e-filed before pandemic... tax return still not processed after 4 months, and still no stimulus payment made to me...
> 
> F the IRS...


My tax return is also not processed yet after waiting 3.5 months. My tax guy filed it electronically, as it's always done. So I don't understand how Roadmasta filed in July, and already got his refund. That's BS!


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

RioRoja said:


> I filed on 4/11 and am also due a large refund, so when my refund status didn't update after the three week mark, I assumed something about my return caused it to get added to the "needs human review" pile and that I would be receiving something in the mail regarding next steps. Almost four months later and still nothing. I've called twice, and both times the rep told me that my return hasn't even been looked at, no correspondence has been mailed and that they are extremely behind.


This just in!


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

The IRS is behind alright, behind every American giving it to us in the ass.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

After filing on 4/11, my refund showed up in my checking account this morning - almost 4 months later - and included an extra $80.98 in interest (I guess because of their delay in processing my return and issuing my refund).

Here's a snip from an article I just found re: refund delays...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RioRoja said:


> After filing on 4/11, my refund showed up in my checking account this morning - almost 4 months later - and included an extra $80.98 in interest (I guess because of their delay in processing my return and issuing my refund).
> 
> Here's a snip from an article I just found re: refund delays...
> 
> View attachment 495041


My son's return was filed at the last minute, when he received his refund it had an extra $23.13 added to it.


----------

